# Lighting for Low Tech 125 Gal Planted Tank



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking to convert my 125 gallon African Cichlid tank to a low tech planted tank. I currently have two 25 watt, 36" bulbs that came with the tank. I know that will not be enough lighting for the new set up. I can buy 2 new fixtures that would triple my current light output. Each fixture has 3 bulbs, still at 25 watt and 36". Would that be enough? If not, could you point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

